# I need new bridges



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone have experience with Mainline Bridges? I know Eagle Wings also makes bridges of several varities. Any other suggestions?

Im not for or against any company, just trying to get an idea of what's out there.
thanks,
John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Mainline Bridges - aka Damian, builds incredibly detailed structures that will add thrill to your layout...this guy can build anything... anything you want!!

Dirk....


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

A word of caution about Mainline Bridges. I ordered a bridge last year, last May actually. Damian said he'd have it ready for me in mid-June, By mid-July still nothing. I finally got a bridge mid-August, something that he had laying around. Anyway, he still owes me money but has not paid up even though he agreed that he would give me a partial refund for the smaller bridge he did send. I could never leave a voice message as his messages were always full. And he stopped replying to my emails.

I had heard good things about Damian so I paid him in full up front with a check. I'd recommend if you do order from Mainline use a credit card or something else you can use for recourse if you need to. My experience was not good.

Besides Mainline and Eagle Wings, you might check out Lone Star: http://www.lonestarbridge.com/

And Bridge Masters: https://www.bridge-masters.com/

-Jim


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Sorry to hear Damian may be having difficulties with his business.
I have not spoken with him for some time....

Hope family is Ok..

D


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Also sorry to hear about Damian. He ALWAYS treated me right.

Call or email Daniel Peck. He built two bridges for me........one a 4 foot truss, welded steel and powder coated. The other a solid aluminum 5 foot truss. Both excellent quality and fair prices.

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/ga...k Bridges/DanielPecksteelbridges009resmls.jpg


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Then there's Garden Texture, if you're good with wooden bridges.

http://www.gardentexture.com/bk.htm


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

*flats*

How long a bridge do you want? I have two Garden metal models steel bridges, I am selling all of my large scale railroad, back to bridge one is 36 inches long has ties and walk way but hand rails are missing but stile in great condition asking $100.00, the other one is 42 inches long and has hand rails asking $125.00 for this one. Also have a metal high arch bridge 48 inches long asking $200.00 for it. Have wooden bridges also.

Ken


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

build it yourself? what are you looking for? how big etc?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Taught myself to weld and built my own. 

JJ


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I need bridges too, either PVC or Stainless steel... I need to find someone who will make me about 40' or so of bridges.

There was a guy who did CNC milled PVC bridges shipped knocked down, but I can't find him any more.

Suggestions?


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Greg:

Could it be J&S Railcar?

It was mentioned in this Deck Bridges and Piers made of ABS material thread.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I guess I have to contact them, the web site does not give any detailed info on the bridges, just price and a small picture...

Greg


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> I guess I have to contact them, the web site does not give any detailed info on the bridges, just price and a small picture...
> 
> Greg


This is the guy that made my ABS bridges about three or four years ago. I had about 30 feet of deck bridges built and about 16 feet of arch bridges. Rick Marty had him build a very large arch bridge for his railroad in Redding. 

J&S Railcar is owned by Scott Lindsay. Let me know if you need his email. He has a couple of them.


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

my bridges need to be 4 foot long double track. They need to hold a heavy live steam engine, which probably weighs 75+ pounds.
I was hoping to make the bridges removable, so that I can access the inside of my raised track by lifting the bridge(s).


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

John,
You best bet is call Dan at Eaglewings.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Gary, did not mean to hijack the thread.

One big advantage was shipping since the PVC was shipped "knocked down", smaller and lighter packages. 

Greg


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

The bridges I got from J&S were arch type each bridge 74 inches long 6 inches wide and 16 inches high, going from memory here. They were built and installed and were perfect for 2 years. They are now in storage with everything else.

You are correct that they ship knocked down the box was only 2 inches thick.

All parts are pre-cut including the rivet plates the only thing you have to supply is the glue, and time.
I used brass eschusion pins for the rivit heads.

Mine were custom design and custom size but they had no problem working with me to get what I wanted.
Rick


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone got pics of bridges built by J&S?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

This is one of four arch bridges I had made by J&S Railcar. This one is 48 inches long and stands 9 inches tall. It is about 4 inches wide. There are two bridges in this photo.......one completed and one as the kit comes delivered.










A close-up of the detail in the bridge. ALL of the rivet holes are pre-drilled for brass escutcheon pins. The rivet plates are separate pieces.










I also had J&S build about 15 separate deck bridges used on a 90 inch radius track area. I used Garden Metal Bridges catwalks on these as well. Just had the handrail on one side only. Turned out very nice. I don't think the catwalks are available anymore. I bought almost everything he had in stock when he was selling on eBay.










Another shot of the "curved" deck bridge. J&S figured the angle at the ends of each deck and how long each would be by computer. When I laid them on the ground and installed the bent flex, the bridges formed a perfect radius!










My Connie on one of the completed arch bridges.










One of the 24 inch straight deck bridges before its finshed installation.

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/garyarmitstead/deckcatwalkstemp104102012mls.jpg


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the pics Gary! They look pretty nice. 

- What did you use for glue? 
- Has it held up well?
- Do you remember a ballpark price on the arch bridge kit? I realize price could be more now, but curious about what they cost?

-Jim


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

jimtyp said:


> Thanks for the pics Gary! They look pretty nice.
> 
> - What did you use for glue?
> - Has it held up well?
> ...


Jim,

The glue I used was regular black ABS glue to attach ABS pipe. It's available in the plumbing department of any home improvement center. The bridges have held up well. They are in storage now as I am working on a new layout and now heavily involved in the 1-1/2 inch scale hobby once again.

I just looked at the J&S Railcar website and the prices are still the same as I paid back in early 2011. $100 for each 4 ft. arch bridge. I believe I paid about $25 for each deck bridge. They were about 17-3/4 inches long each with angled ends for the curvature of 90 inch radius. The 24 inch long straight deck were $50 each. Scott Lindsay is a great guy to work with and will do custom bridges to fit any area.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

EagleWings make some nice bridges.

We had these twin six foot steel bridges made about 12 years ago:


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

We currently have 8 custom made Mainline bridges on our layout. Five of these were built from prototype plans to the proper scale. The other 3 were simpler ones but again custom,

Several have been out on the railroad for 6+ years and all have stood up to NE winters and summers.

We plan to do another complex one in another year or two.

We did a lot of homework on bridge manufacturers. A lot will build bridges but few will build to the quality and fidelity that Damian does at his price point. On each bridge he worked with us to get the best tradeoff between detail and price.

Many of the bridges required him to develop new techniques. His only request was that he could sell similar bridges to others.

Both Deb and I highly recommend him.

Stan


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

all this is very helpful. I appreciate it.
John


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Steer Clear. I ordered one. Agreed on a price. Built to I assume what we discussed many hours on the phone and via emails. Got the bridge severly damaged due to no packing and just wrapping it in thin foam and saran wrap for FedEx. Needless to say it was NOT the detail I discussed/ordered and paid for. It was also missing the main 2 girders that support the track the length of the bridge. This was a fairly large bridge 50" long. I was taken back by the welds visible and poor cut outer detail. Looking at other bridges built they were built to a higher standard and for almost 1500.00 I expected the same. All the rods and braces were bent or buckled. Main girders bent and twisted. It took a good his in transit but being there was just 1/2" of foam that's not going to protect anything.

I still have no bridge and have yet to tackle the short span or what the other one I want that's 18' long. I guess first I need to complete the loop and run trains. I found a 4' Garden Models bridge from Peter Foley at Diamondhead that I will use for now for the walk through span. 

I have heard that he was not making bridges recently anymore. Some water leak and insurance issues that didn't cover tools or something.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

John:
For a Lift Gate Bridge migght want to look into using 1 or 2 Gas Charged Lift Assist cylinders; the type used for a car or SUV rear hatch. You can buy them at auto parts stores or order custom lengths online. 

Link to installation example:
http://www.slsprr.net/features/bridges1drwgs.htm

And for those that want the extreme tech specs for lift assist, well see for yourself;
http://www.autoquip.com/media/238663/manuals-bascule%20bridge%20-%20double%20leaf%20manual-1.pdf


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Chris that is quite the idea. I really appreciate the link. Thank you.
John


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

I have some of these bridges. Really strong.

http://www.lynellmodelsupply.com/


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have two ten footers. They are over 12 years old. Made them my self after I taught myself to weld. Made out of 3/4 in square tubing. Guys Invest in your self. Maybe take a course in Welding at the JR Collage. Get a Welder there are a lot out there on E bay and Craigs list. I bought a book on bridges from the same people that bring us Garden RAilways Magazine It was a adventure. Made some mistakes. But sure had fun.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

I learned to build after watching Marty build one years ago.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

John, That's exactly what I will be doing. I bought a small gas welding torch for sheetmetal. 

http://www.cobratorches.com/

Its a pretty cheap set up to get enough for the thin materials. I'm not there yet but you can so a lot with this setup including brass, steel and aluminum welding. 

My friend bought a Miller 140 and I'll try and use that too for my bridge plan. Last time I welded was stick and that was back in Highschool.

Mark, Didn't know you weld. Why not start to sell bridges!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Good for you Jason 

JJ


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Careful there Jason, don't be surprised when that baby punches holes in your sheet. I know oxy/acet. I have a mini torch that can put out almost as much heat (depending on the tip) as my Victor J handle torch...
We want pics!


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Gentlemen, If you don't want to weld you should consider what I did a few weeks ago. My 12 year old wooden bridge was showing its age so I replaced it with a 7' long aluminum bridge that is held together with pop rivets. It weighs about 12 pounds and supported my full weight in the center (over 200 pounds)

My notes and photos are here:

http://www.trainelectronics.com/Bridge7foot/ 

My 3D printed bridge, shown here: http://www.trainelectronics.com/3D_Printer/Bridge/ 
made it through the winter (well below zero several times) in great shape.

dave

Aluminum bridge before painting:









3D printed bridge:


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

Some of the custom bridges I built in the past.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Daniel, those are awesome! Great work!

-Jim


----------

